
Google Cofounders Larry Page and Sergey Brin Step Down - djsumdog
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackkelly/2019/12/04/google-cofounders-larry-page-and-sergey-brin-relinquish-their-titles-and-step-down/
======
schoen
(2019)

